# Mexican recognition of same-sex couples



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

My partner and I are planning to move to Ajijic at the end of the year. By the time we actually apply for our visas (no imigrante), we will be married, either in Iowa or in D.F.

When we move, all income will be from my side (enough to satisfy the requirements for two persons individually), but I assume that my other half will be permitted a visa either as spouse or dependent. I qualify as rentista.

Does it seem that I am viewing this correctly? Can anyone offer add'l information?

In any case, as retired airline employee, there would be no problem returning to the US every 6 mos for a new tourist visa, but I would like to believe that won't be necessary.

dogtags


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dogtags said:


> ...
> 
> When we move, all income will be from my side (enough to satisfy the requirements for two persons individually), but I assume that my other half will be permitted a visa either as spouse or dependent. I qualify as rentista.
> 
> ...


One solution that might simplify your life would be for you to deposit some money in your partners account every month. Then he (I am assuming you are men) could qualify on his own.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

TundraGreen's suggestion is probably the best and easiest solution.
My attorney in Manzanillo looked into this subject recently. She found that a same-sex spouse will not qualify as a spouse or dependent in Mexico unless you first go through a process to have your U. S. marriage officially registered in Mexico City. Then, you should have full marriage rights throughout Mexico - theoretically, at least. The Mexican Supreme Court has ruled that same-sex marriages registered in the DF are to be recognized by all states. However, each state and many Federal agencies use their own interpretation of, or will even ignore, certain ‘national’ laws and rulings, so there really are no guarantees – your spouse might still be required to prove income for visa purposes. 

If you are interested in having a marriage registered, your original marriage license, with apostille from the U. S. state in which you were married, must be sent to Mexico City along with a fee of several thousand pesos, and if everything is in order, you will be issued a Mexican marriage certificate. 

Of course, consult your own attorney in Mexico if you want to go this route – you may get an entirely different opinion. ¡Bienvenidos a México!


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Besides which Jalisco does not think much of Mexico DF's laws and policies in this matter. Tundra Green's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*Jalisco vs D.F.*

Yes, I can understand that. Some NOB states are not particularly fond of laws coming from DC. 

I was taught to stand by my principles, but i have also learned to be pragmatic. I suspect this will be helpful in Mexico.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

Dogtags,
My partner of 22 years and I retired and moved to Celaya. I think the advice that has been given in prior posts is sound. The reality is that it will be much easier for each of you to qualify individually. Best wishes to you both. Schmo


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

UPDATE:

We went to the consulate in San Francisco, expecting that anyone who lives here would be familiar with the concept of domestic partnership. All of our finances are joint, and the woman interviewing us had absolutely no problem with that. We were both granted our no inmgrante rentista authorizations. 

I have no idea how things may have gone with the folks at migración in Chapala, but I can't imagine it could be any easier than it was here.

Now we just have to finish packing, take a deep breath, and head south. 

dogtags and albiewonkenobi


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have to report to INM in Chapala and register your documents, address, etc. That should be no problem. Then, you will renew without the need for proof of income, etc. on an annual basis for four years. Next, you must start all over again with fresh applications as individuals. So, be prepared.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm pleased we got permission for four years. A lot can change in those four years. 

I'm 58 now so within four years I'll have access to my 401k, SocSec will have started, the condo in SF will be sold, as residents of Mexico we'll have been married in Mexico City. We can also renew the visas in the D.F. 

Maybe we'll be lucky and Albie will be published and We'll have royalty checks rolling in.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Don´t even think of getting your papers, visas, in D.F: It is the worst possible choice for anything. The lines are long, the paperwork is mountainous, and no one will help you. 
My advice is that if you are going to live in the Lake Chapala area, get to know the ¨migracion¨¨ people and do everything localy. They are use to U.S, citzens being out of the ordinary.


----------



## AaronD (Feb 24, 2010)

Consulates report to the SRE (foreign ministry) and are not necessarily a good source of actual info regarding Gobernacion/INM or any other Mexican governmental organization. Do not be surprised if INM in Jalisco has its own views.

I am puzzled that the Consulate could "authorize" anything even vaguely binding on INM.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I guess I could be wrong then. 

However, we made our visa application here at the consulate, and gave them all of our financial data, which (we were told) was approved. We now have Visas in our passports. Permit # indicates INST.CONJ.SG-SRE (Solicitud para expedir documentación migratoria y/o consular para ingresar a México: Request to issue migratory and/or consular documentation to enter Mexico)

Visa Type is NI/Vis/Rentista/nlu/hasta365 dias (no inmigrante/rentista), with the notation to obtain migration form at INAMI. The consular official's title deals with "documentación", and we were told that she had performed all the documention requirements for the 4yr (annual renewals) permanent residency permit. It was made clear that we would have to obtain the actual permit from the local INM.

Clearly there is no reliable consistency in Mexican bureaucracy (just as in the US, I guess), so we have all the original documentation with us to show again.

My M.O. is "hope for the best, plan for the worst".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"Recognition" only exists in DF, so don't push for it elsewhere on an official basis. You won't benefit from the experience with functionaries and will regret having tried to push them to your way of thinking. Do not expect logic to reign in Mexico.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> "Recognition" only exists in DF, so _*don't push for it*_ elsewhere on an official basis. You won't benefit from the experience with functionaries and will regret having tried* to push them to your way of thinking*. Do not expect logic to reign in Mexico.



I grew up in Iowa where people tend to allow others to do as they see fit as long as they don't disturb the livestock. I also lived 30 years in the "bible belt", and recently two years in San Francisco.

I have seen and experienced all forms of acceptance and non-acceptance, and I have never "pushed" for any sort of recognition, acceptance, or conversion to my "way of thinking" from anyone anywhere. Pushing is futile; my Canadian marriage didn't mean doodly-squat in Georgia, so we found other ways to achieve our goals.

Obviously, if we were basing our choice of retirement countries on recognition of our relationship, there would be other more suitable places to consider. There are a LOT more important things to worry about than whether we are recognized, officially or unofficially, by some agency or entity. 

And in recent times, I have learned not to expect logic to reign at all, certainly not here in the US, though I am a little more hopeful for Canada. (Pity they didn't annex Guadaloupe as was once rumoured to be considered!)

Incidentally, my plan for retirement is to volunteer for the animal shelters and organizations. I hope to practice what I've learned about the care and training of dogs. I find that dogs and cats have priorities similar to my own.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You'll have no difficulties in most parts of Mexico; however, you will have to be 'individuals' for INM's visa requirements. In all other aspects, you will find Mexico quite liberal and accepting diverse peoples and lifestyles.


----------

